# where to go



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

I have some business in Orlando in mid January. Would like to take a week after that for some fishing. Question is where. Have been to Hutchinson Island and caught some whiting and other small stuff. Can only bring a 7 foot and a 6.5 foot spinning rod with 17 pound test. Any recommendations would be helpful. Is algae a problem?

Brooklyn fish


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

brooklyn fish said:


> I have some business in Orlando in mid January. Would like to take a week after that for some fishing. Question is where. Have been to Hutchinson Island and caught some whiting and other small stuff. Can only bring a 7 foot and a 6.5 foot spinning rod with 17 pound test. Any recommendations would be helpful. Is algae a problem?
> 
> Brooklyn fish


There is a Red Tide problem in the Gulf of Mexico . . . I suggest that you head over to the East Coast.

*http://www.fox13news.com/news/local-news/207810399-story*

My recommendation would be Sebastian Inlet, about 1hr, 45 min from Orlando. ******'s Bait & Tackle, just North of the Inlet is excellent !

*https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Sebastian+Inlet+State+Park,+FL/Orlando,+FL/@28.1485499,-81.2025756,10z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x88de420958ca31d7:0xf19552459f073261!2m2!1d-80.44795!2d27.8522101!1m5!1m1!1s0x88e773d8fecdbc77:0xac3b2063ca5bf9e!2m2!1d-81.3792365!2d28.5383355*

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks much, ez2cdave.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

brooklyn fish said:


> Thanks much, ez2cdave.
> 
> Brooklyn fish


Anytime . . . Have a safe trip !

Tight Lines !


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I second the sebastian inlet/melbourne beach area, paradise for me. I would downsize your line, 17lb test will kill your casting distance.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

greg12345 said:


> I second the sebastian inlet/melbourne beach area, paradise for me. I would downsize your line, 17lb test will kill your casting distance.


Thanks greg12345; will bring one reel with 12 pound test line. 
Any recommended motels near there?

Brooklyn fish


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

brooklyn fish said:


> Thanks greg12345; will bring one reel with 12 pound test line.
> Any recommended motels near there?
> 
> Brooklyn fish



You might like to browse through this website . . . Be sure to "book ahead", as colder months are "prime-time" in FL !

*https://www.airbnb.com/s/Sebastian--Florida?allow_override%5B%5D=&zoom=13&search_by_map=true&sw_lat=27.67956395983917&sw_lng=-80.50188636407785&ne_lat=27.797905886206095&ne_lng=-80.37691688165597&ss_id=k572zlz9&page=1&source=map&airbnb_plus_only=false&s_tag=nzoBosCC*

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Also, this might be helpful . . .

*https://www.hotels.com/de1688328/hotels-near-sebastian-inlet-state-park-sebastian-united-states-of-america/*

Tight Lines !


----------

